# Doudou très sale



## AMANDIN1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'accueille un petit de 2 ans qui vient avec un doudou très sale, il ne le quitte pas de la journée.
Les parents ne veulent pas le laver régulièrement. Laissez vous le doudou à l'enfant car il fait une crise si on ne lui laisse pas toute la journée.
Et avec les virus de l'hiver qui vont arriver, ce n'est pas très hygiénique.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Septembre 2022)

Je demande toujours un double du doudou de l'enfant qui reste chez moi. Ainsi pas de risque d'oubli le matin de la part du PE ni le soir de ma part. Et donc je lave l'exemplaire du doudou qui reste chez moi quand nécessaire.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Chez moi les doudous et tétine ce n est pas toute la journée . Ils les ont pour la sieste et un peu dans la journée en cas d un petit coup de mou ou un bobo ou malade .


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir à 2ans mes accueillis laissaient le doudou dans le lit .et les parents en avaient toujours 2 identiques pour un roulement lavage.


----------



## isa19 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, moi aussi  doudou et tétine restent  chez moi et vers 18 mois sevrage doudou et tétine restent au dodo sauf si  fatigue...


----------



## Chantou1 (28 Septembre 2022)

Oui avec l'expérience ... souvent la 1ère Année, ce qui a été mon cas, le doudou était archi sale donc écœurant ...une fois je l’ai mis à la machine prétextant qu’il était tombé dans la boue ... après il a été un peu + lavé ...j’ai « souffert » de voir un doudou pareil et le petit plein de petits boutons autour de la bouche.

Depuis un double dans le lit+ tétine et ça évite le stress de ne pas le trouver et pourtant à rendre à tout prix le soir

Et pour le laisser toute la journée : au début en adaptation et après en fonction de l’enfant ... mais après il l’oublie ... faire diversion ... sinon lui redonner tout simplement mais ... sale ...je ne supportais vraiment pas


----------



## assmatzam (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

J'ai comme les collègues un doudou et une tétine qui restent à la maison 
Je m'occupe de l'entretien 

Ils passent tous à la machine le vendredi soir 
Un jour une petite à voulu repartir avec car elle n'était pas bien
Pas de soucis pour moi 

Le lendemain matin maman me le ramène et me dit
Pk koko est tout beau tout doux et qu'ils sent si bon ???? 

Bah je le lave
La maman a rigoler car chez elle impossible de le mettre à laver la petite hurlait


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Septembre 2022)

Pareil ici avec ninnin qui reste dans le lit ainsi que la totote c'est comme çà dès le départ ... les parents font comme ils le veulent chez eux ils savent que c'est ainsi chez moi souvent l'enfant arrive avec sa totote mais il me la donne dès le départ de papa ou maman de lui-même .. et parfois j'avais le ninnin à rendre le soir (car pas de doublon) mais jamais sale à en vomir les parents le lavaient ! je pense que c'est un minimum ... là la maman est un peu space quand même je pense qu'un ninnin plein de microbes ce n'est pas cool pour son enfant surtout avec ce virus qui traine encore ... il peut m'arriver de donner à l'enfant mais juste si il est malade sinon dans le lit car les "mauvaises" habitudes sont vite prises !!! mon second fils avait un ninnin sale je l'avais lavé et fait sécher sur le fil à linge avec une épingle à linge à chaque oreille il s'était mis à pleurer le pauvre en le voyant accroché ainsi ... 😊


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Septembre 2022)

pareil ici un double de doudou et tétine et le vendredi soir ce sont les enfants eux même qui emmène leur doudou leur draps ou couette si il y a et mettent dans le tambour de la machine  

les parents me demande comment je fais, je leur dit je suis nanny mcfee


----------



## incognito (30 Septembre 2022)

chez moi c'est l'inverse, le doudou que la puce adore est de chez moi et elle l'amène parfois chez elle le soir/le week-end quand elle n'arrive pas à le lâcher au moment du départ.
ce soir, il passe à la machine

sinon, doudou, tétine, sont en double et restent dans le lit, pas de sortie du lit (ou alors très très très rarement si malade ou ronchonrâleur)
et JAMAIS en dehors de la maison


----------



## pommedamour26 (30 Septembre 2022)

Moi pareil les doudous et tétines restent dans le lit à 2 ans faut bien commencer à les habituer tout doucement pour ensuite l’entrée à l’école évidemment si sont malades ou autre je leur laisse mais un doudou en double en général celui de la maison reste à la maison ou dans la voiture ou le sac si c’est pas le même parent qui dépose et vient récupérer


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Septembre 2022)

Voilà je me sens moins seule incognito ... je ne suis pas la seule à procéder ainsi !!! pour mon second fils c'était pareil ...


----------



## incognito (30 Septembre 2022)

dès tout bébé en fait, le doudou, la tétine restent dans le lit et ma foi en sorte très rarement

là, exception pour le doudou choisi par la puce de 10 mois qui est un BABI et en a besoin parfois, et sinon il sert de transition entre chez moi et chez elle car soucis de sommeil (n'enchaîne pas les rythmes, dort très peu mais depuis qu'elle fait ça avec le doudou, cela fait trois jours qu'elle dort !! )


----------



## Marine35 (5 Octobre 2022)

Moi j’ai un petit de 2 ans son doudou est une infection niveau odeur car il le suçote et après la sieste c’est horrible. Il en a 3 exemplaires et la maman lave souvent donc ça tourne. Ils restent dans le sac surtout qu’ils en ont 2 chacun et un a aussi une tétine qu’il a tendance à ne pas quitter. En loucedé je ramasse et remet dans les sacs et ils savent qu’après la sieste c’est direct dans le sac


----------



## Griselda (5 Octobre 2022)

Bon, 1er point, il est certain que la notion d'hygiène n'est pas toujours la même chez tout le monde. 
Là les Parents vous diraient peut être que vous êtes maniaque quand l'AM, elle, pense qu'il y a manquement grave (qu'ils sont crades, n'ayons pas peur des mots).

Qd même il est bon de rappeler ce qu'est un doudou et pourquoi on le propose à un enfant et du coup comment. 
Expliquer aux Parents qu'un Doudou c'est un objet transitionnel de séparation et qu'il a été pensé, réfléchi en particulier il y a plusieurs décennies avec l’émergence des crèches et des Femmes qui devaient y laisser leurs tout petits pour aller au travail. On s'est rendu compte que le sens de l'odorat était très développé chez le nourrisson ainsi donc un linge avec l'odeur de maman pouvait grandement l'aider à se sécuriser en l'absence de sa figure d'attachement, en particulier au moment où il doit s'en séparer, ou bien aller dormir (sans elle).
De là il n'y a qu'un pas pour dire qu'il ne faudrait pas laver le doudou qui doit garder l'odeur rassurante.
Et qu'un doudou à priori devrait être donc le même qui transit' entre son mode d'accueil et sa maison (pour justement se recharger de son odeur).

Sauf qu'aujourd'hui si on n'y prends pas garde les doudous sont devenus un dicta, une addiction, on s'éloigne du concept de base. Dès que bébé râle on lui refile son doudou à tel point que lui même fini par croire que c'est ce dont il a besoin alors que juste lui apporter de l'attention aurait suffit. Lui même fini par croire qu'il ne peut vivre à tout bout de champ sans cet objet Y COMPRIS quand pourtant sa figure d’attachement (son Parent) est présent avec lui. Et si on va au bout du concept un Parent peut (surtout s'il n'est de toute façon pas si porté sur l’hygiène) s'imaginer que le sacro saint doudou perdrait de son pouvoir magique si on lui retire son odeur en le lavant.
Il faut donc rassurer le Parent: oui laver un doudou c'est normal et nécessaire (pour ne pas développer des bactéries qui feront boutons et autre), non il ne perdra rien de son "charme" en le lavant car reconnaissons que le doudou n'a que le pouvoir qu'on lui prête et surtout que le meilleur doudou du monde c'est le Parent et pourtant lui même se lave ( enfin il me semble!). Et oui un enfant et même un bébé peut parfaitement survivre et même très sereinement sans être agrippé à son doudou H24 que celui ci embaume sa crasse ou le parfum entêtant de la lessive n'y changera rien. Ayons simplement confiance en l'enfant et confiance dans sa propre capacité à sécuriser un enfant.

Ainsi donc chez moi doudou et tétine restent dans le lit et ce même quand c'est différend chez les Parents et j'affirme que les Loulous n'en souffrent pas du tout car ils savent exactement où ils se trouvent. Une fois que le bébé est sécurisé chez moi et en ma présence je propose d'en laissé un chez moi (qui n'est pas obligatoirement le jumeau de celui de la maison car ce serait alors croire qu'on peut berner un bébé). Pour ceux qui tiennent à n'avoir qu'un seul doudou qui transfert chaque jour aucun souci. Un jour où l'autre ils l’oublieront chez eux. Ce n'est pas grave car alors j'explique à Loulou qu'il a oublié son doudou habituel chez lui, que ce n'est pas grave du tout car je vais pouvoir lui prêter le mien. J'affirme que tous ont toujours très bien dormi même avec mon doudou comme quoi il a le pouvoir qu'on lui donne.

Donc maintenant tu vas devoir expliquer à ces PE que oui il est indispensable de laver ce doudou car il en va de la santé de leur enfant.
Que si l'enfant tape une crise (seulement parce qu'il n'y est pas habitué!) il suffit d'expliquer que doudou a besoin d'être lavé tout autant que nous avons besoin de prendre une douche. Expliquer ce n'est pas négocier!
Expliquer à cet enfant que désormais le doudou reste dans le lit car il a besoin de se reposer en attendant que lui va passer un bon moment à jouer avec Nounou et les copains.
Tu peux en effet proposer aux Parents de te porter un autre doudou qui resterait chez toi (tu auras alors loisir de le laver autant que tu veux).


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda  d'accord avec la première partie de la thèse 

Jusqu'à : maintenant il faut rassurer les parents..

Non. Stop ce n'est pas notre rôle d'expliquer les bases de l'hygiène (entre autres). 

C'est quoi ces parents ? Ils ont eu besoin d'un schéma d'une notice pour s'accoupler ?
Il y a un moment où non on ne ne peut pas tout expliquer !

Désolée mais je ne perçoit pas le salaire pour être l'éducatrice du parent. Il faut juste dire : doudou à besoin d'une douche ! Voire du karsher. 

Trop de psychologie à réfléchir ce que le parent est en mesure d'entendre à un moment non.

Ils sont négligents.  Point.  
Les pauvres, si on en est à devoir leur expliquer ou quoi comment et quand ils doivent laver x ou nourrir y.

Ce n'est pas assistante maternelle mais assistante parentale et familiale que nous devons êtres ! En plus de toutes les autres casquettes ..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

Par contre non lorsque l'enfant a un doudou fétiche oui c'est horrible de le faire dormir sans.  Pour lui et pour nos oreilles ! Le doudou de substitution ne marche pas toujours Oh que non !


----------



## kikine (6 Octobre 2022)

je me souviens quand j'étais petite mon doudou était une veste en laine que ma mère avait tricoté elle était rose avec des fleurs blanche le côté pratique c'est que pendant un temps je pouvais le porter sur moi  😜 
je n'aimais pas quand ma mère le lavait car oui il n'avait plus son odeur, je râlais.. pourtant ça ne l'empêchait pas quand elle estimait nécessaire de le balancer dans la machine...
ps, je n'ai jamais été à la crèche, mon père s'occupait de moi quand ma mère travaillait, il a pris sa retraite quand j'avais 3 ans, quand on a débarqué en métropole (oui il m'ont eu tard mon père avait 55 ans ma mère 35)


----------



## AMANDIN1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, les parents ne veulent rien savoir et en font qu'à leur idée, la saleté ne les dérange pas. Je laisserai le doudou dans le sac tant pis si il y a une crise. Marre du doudou dégueu qui traine dans ma salle de jeux.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (6 Octobre 2022)

Moi j explique au parents des le départ ( donc souvent avant la naissance de bb) qu'ils faut plusieurs doudou identique et les faire tourner régulièrement 
Que cela leur évitera beaucoup beaucoup de problème 😱
S'il le perdre ou quand il sera sale 
J'avais une petite 1 seule doudou 😤mon dieu horrible crados déchiré beurk 
Et une fois perdu a l'école le matin
Une APM terrible dans les hurlements sans doudou 
Une fois un papa arrive et me dit j'ai oublié doudou tutute 
Je lui réponds bin vous allez le chercher
Il m'a fait des yeux ronds 😵
Forcément pas le temps
Pas de doudou pas d'accueil 😁
J'ai logiquement toujours un de secours a la maison


----------



## Griselda (6 Octobre 2022)

Metal je ne dis pas qu'il faut forcément faire toute une explication aux Parents mais s'ils n'ont pas l'idée par eux même de le laver comme l'indique notre collègue il va bien falloir le leur dire. 
Et s'ils répondent qu'ils pensent qu'au contraire il ne faut pas car l'odeur du doudou ne serait alors plus la même, alors oui on peut expliquer un peu plus les choses. expliquer pourquoi il est tout à fait possible d'avoir un doudou spécifique chez Nounou, *à condition* que l'enfant soit bien adapté chez elle, qu'il est en confiance chez elle. Et expliquer que ce n'est pas parce que l'enfant tempête qu'on ne peut pas rassurer l'enfant et lui dire qu'il retrouvera son doudou après un bon bain.
Et oui, aussi etonnant que ça puisse paraitre j'affirme qu'aucun enfant à qui j'ai preté mon doudou n'a jamais tempeté pour trouver le sommeil, là encore on explique, on rassure et ça marche, certainement là encore qu'il faille être soi même en confiance avec l'idée.


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Comme Ladrine et même si pas le droit (je prends le gauche) et bien il y a au moins 2 autres doudous qui m'appartiennent dans leur lit ! d'ailleurs ils repartent souvent avec l'un d'eux qd ils me quittent définitivement ... j'ai eu des doudous (ou ninnins) qui repartaient tous les soirs pas cool car j'ai parfois oublié de le rendre et hop mon vélo pour aller le redonner (les PE au village) bref il vaut mieux un doublon IDENTIQUE perso çà a toujours marché GénéralMétal !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda Je doute vraiment que les parents n'aient pas l'idée de laver le Doudou.

Juste ils ont la flemme, ou ils sont cracras. C'est tout.

Ils ne vivent pas je suppose en isolement complet,  donc il y a bien une mamie, une soeur, une ou un ami qui peut leur ouvrir les yeux.

Quand aux enfants qui n'ont qu'un et un seul Doudou unique, oui, j'affirme aussi que pour eux, cette extension du parent, est essentielle et ce dans beaucoup de cas.

Tant mieux pour toi si tes loulous peuvent avoirndes substituts.

Une de mes accueillies avait des langes en gaze, donc une texture particulière,  qu'elle têtait de tous les côtés, le jour où le doudou est resté à la maison des parents, impossible pour elle de s'endormir sans,,même ce que je lui ai proposé n'a pas suffit. 

Alors 3 heures de hurlements continus...brrrrrr.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Oui quand on a la possibilité d'avoir  un doublon ! Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire,  quand vous avez des enfants qui ont 6 ou 7 mois et qui n'ont jamais eu qu'un seul Doudou je dis que non, ce n'est pas si évident de le faire acccepter un autre.


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda,
Je pense qu'un doudou est substituable facilement seulement quand l'enfant ne tète pas une partie du doudou ....j'ai déjà eu le cas d'un doudou oublié et en effet si l'enfant ne s'en sert pas comme tétine, on peut facilement en lui en prêtant un autre, arriver au même résultat ....mais ce n'est pas forcément vrai quand l'enfant tète une partie de son doudou, qui a une forme particulière qu'il met dans sa bouche ...et ne retrouvera pas la même forme ou texture en fonction de celui que l'on lui prête par rapport à l'original....
Donc ce que tu dis est vrai dans une grosse majorité des cas ....mais il y a toujours les exceptions 😅


----------



## AMANDIN1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que les parents n'ont pas la même conception de l'hygiène que moi, vêtements pas nickel non plus, je pense plutôt que c'est leur facon de vivre et ils n'ont pas honte. C'est moi qui ai honte quand je promène leur enfant.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

@AMANDIN1 
Puisque tu te promenes avec doudou une idée  : doudou est tombé dans la gadoue ?
Tu le mets dans un sac .

Avec la mention : attention microbes à laver d'urgence !


----------



## Tatynou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

ahhhh les _*DOUDOUS SERPILLERE*_ 

Réellement répugnant 🤮🤮🤮 

à croire qu'ils attendent qu'on les lave à leur place !........


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

Ou peut-être la solution du : oui j'ai rincé doudou un peu car le copain a vomi dessus...


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

GeneralMetal change ton avatar ... je ne l’aime pas ... je croyais que c'était une route Nationale avec plein d’arbres ... en zooman c’est la plage avec des cabines de plages ...il n’y a pas le soleil en Bretagne 😃😅😂🙌

Fais moi découvrir ta plage où tu te promènes 🏄‍♀️


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Chantou a dit «  du vécu ... doudou tombé dans la boue et mis dans ma machine car me donnait envie de VOMIR 🤮 🤢 DEGUEULER en réalité et en + dans MON lit parapluie » 

1er contrat ... au début j’étais « docile » 😀... non pas docile ... celle à qui j’etais aller chercher  mon chèque à la gare et elle s’en était plainte à la PMI !👎🏼


----------



## emmanou21 (6 Octobre 2022)

*Bonjour, les doudous pour la sieste, quand vous avez plusieurs enfants c'est compliqué de gérer les doudous et les tétines, ils les posent n'importe où, comme les promenades pas de doudou, et ils ne disent rien, ils sont même contents d'aller faire la sieste. Par contre, dès que les parents arrivent, eux même sans que l'enfant demande et hop ils leurs donnent tétine/doudou, réflexe des parents....*


----------



## emmanou21 (6 Octobre 2022)

En grande période de covid, A l'école maternelle, on devait entrer masque, gel obligatoire, faire laver les mains aux enfants avant de rentrer en classe, alors que les enfants , petite, moyenne et grande section arrive TOUS avec les doudous cracra et tétine, a l'école de mon village, on se croirait à la crèche.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1 au risque de te décevoir,  je ne changerais pas mes cabines de plage,  et de plus là je suis en terrasse (la mienne) car le ciel est bleu, magnifiquement bleu.

La plage en question est une des belles plages de noirmoutiers.

Je n'ai pas de plage vraiment attitrėe car il y en a trop !


----------



## Petuche (6 Octobre 2022)

Moi y a peu de temps c'est mon petit fils que j'ai eu à la maison, il a 5 ans. Le soir il prend son doudou,pour se coucher et le,magouille, et là je me dis ''holala il sent pas très bon'' donc le lendemain pendant qu'il était à l'école, je lave le doudou, je rappelle c'est mon petit fils et non un accueilli pour qui je ne ferai pas ça. Bref, le soir mon p'tit bonhomme arrive. Au coucher il prend le doudou tout beau tout propre et qui sent bon. Et là il me regarde et me dit '' tu y as fait à doudou, il sent mauvais mauvais !''. 
J'en suis restée muette. Et il renchérit en disant ''quand est-ce qu'il va être comme avant qu' il va sentir mauvais?''
Et ben je me suis dit que je ne la ferai plus jamais doudou.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Octobre 2022)

Petuche depuis ses 5 ans ... jamais lavé ? 🤨😏🤮


----------



## Lijana (6 Octobre 2022)

🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Petuche (6 Octobre 2022)

Ha ben heureusement que si Chantou ! Oui oui il a déjà été lave bien des fois... d'ailleurs il est un peu déformé maintenant... Mais c'est le fait de le machouiller, après ça pue. Mais lui il préfère ça à la nonne odeur de,lessive...


----------



## VirKill (11 Octobre 2022)

Bjrs, doudou hyper et très sale je connais, je n'ose pas imaginer tous les microbes incrustés, jamais lavé, pas de doudou en double chez nounou, le doudou qui arrive avec l'enfant reste dans son lit, obligé si non l'enfant se réfugie dans celui ci ne participe à rien et l'hygiène aussi.


----------

